# I pilot remote



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

After six years of use, my remote crapped out on me so I picked up a new one from my local Minn Kota repair guy. Has anyone ever sent an old one in for repair or is it not worth the expense?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Send it to MinnKota? If they asked you for it or told you they could repair it I would just do it and have a back up unless you want to put it in the basket with the other ten remotes you have for various televisions and electronic equipment you don’t own any more.


----------

